# bobcat hollow trails



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

http://bobcathollow.com/home
Another place in north alabama.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

whats it like? have you been?


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Must wear helmets and no alcohol? I'll pass. Good find though for those that don't drink. I grew up about 15 minutes from there.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

I've never been just ran across it on the web, it's real close to me though.


----------

